# Company Name Ideas Anyone? Beuller? Beuller?



## Nellie (Feb 2, 2006)

I am just getting started and am trying to think of a name for my company. I will mostly be doing replacement windows and doors but also decks and roofing. I need Something that is going to grab people's attention. A company name that incorporates Nellie.. something that makes people stop and say "hey honey look at this company name. We should tell all our friends about this unique name and give this guy allot of business and help him become successful". Any Ideas?


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

X-CON
Windows & Doors
We've Broken the Best

After all years living on the dark side of the law
We now can bring to your home a new level of safety.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Keeping the future in mind... I would make sure the domain name is open before making a final decision. Most people will probably disagree with me on this but the web is going to become more and more important and the first thing everyone does when looking for a company online is go to companyname.com.

Just a thought....


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I like "Whoa Nellie!"


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Think of a bunch of name, do what nate said and check their availibility. If you really like a name see if a variation of the web domain is availible. HOWEVER! I don't think it's the end of the world if the domain name which matches your website is not available. How about registering a name which describes what you do? I think that's actually a better idea then registering your name.


----------



## Scottsdale (Dec 7, 2005)

Nellie
Built by a man, made for a woman


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Va-Nellie Fudge Construction!!


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Hold my hammer while I nail your girlfriend Construction


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

*Ben Dover Builders
*_Where the cheek meets the bone ...........

_Bob


----------



## Kevin H (Feb 28, 2006)

"we'd rather you give the job to K&L CONSTRUCTION":thumbup: that's me
as you can see I was really original with my name


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Start out by writing down all the possible names for your company you think may sound good. Then narrow them down through process of elimination after consulting friends, acquaintences, and family.


----------



## BethnRod (Dec 23, 2005)

Panes Panels & Planks Inc. 

Logo might be a window, with a board diagonally behind it.... and PPP across it....

Housetastic Renovations
Housetastic Remodelers

The Frame Game

If I think of more i"ll post...email me if you like....
Beth


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

"Nellie does Replacement windows, Doors, Decks, & Roofing."


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

AdamMeider said:


> Hold my hammer while I nail your girlfriend Construction


Uh oh, better withdrawl that moderator bid. :whistling


----------

